# Lire PDF sur IPAD



## ioannes1 (19 Mai 2011)

Quelqu'un connaît-il le moyen de lire les milliers de PDF couleurs de grande qualité du site archiv.org, illisibles avec les programmes actuels d'iPAD qui donnent une page blanche (goodreader, PDR reader pro, readlledocs...)
Merci d'avance!


----------



## marvel63 (19 Mai 2011)

et que donne iBooks ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2011)

ioannes1 a dit:


> Quelqu'un connaît-il le moyen de lire les milliers de PDF couleurs de grande qualité



Sils sont de qualité, ils sont lisibles sur tous les lecteurs de PDF. Sinon, cest plutôt des milliers de PDF de merde.


----------



## marvel63 (19 Mai 2011)

mouarf, gwen t'es en forme ce soir 
Après le sulfatage de Black Girly tu viens éparpiller ici ? 

PS : c'est du troisième degré, pas taper, hein


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2011)

marvel63 a dit:


> mouarf, gwen t'es en forme ce soir



T'as remarqué ! 

En plus, je viens de tester, " archiv.org " est à vendre. À mon avis, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de PDF dessus


----------



## ioannes1 (20 Mai 2011)

*1°* Gwen écrit: "je viens de tester, archiv.org est à vendre. À mon avis, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de PDF dessus "... Réponse: a) à vendre? je ne crois pas! b) "pas beaucoup de PDF" sur www.archive.org? il y en a 2.806.883: se renseigner avant d'écrire n'importe quoi! c) Je me demande ce que Gwen a testé!
*2°* "des PDF de merde": personnellement, ils me semblent de qualité (du moins sur MAC et PC. Par contre, l'éducation de celui (gwen) qui parle de "PDF de merde" n'est guère de qualité! Son information est en outre lacunaire: "Sils sont de qualité, ils sont lisibles sur tous les lecteurs de PDF" : c'est précisément une contre-vérité tant sur IPAD que sous tablette/android (archos... etc)... Mais Gwen n'a probablement pas essayé de lire un seul PDF du site tout simplement.
*3°* ibook ne donne rien non plus. 
*Merci à Marvel63* qui répond aimablement à la question posée au lieu de faire du dénigrement systématique.
Je regrette que pour "être en forme" il faille se moquer des autres...


----------



## marvel63 (20 Mai 2011)

ok, on va continuer sur ton point n°3 (les deux premiers ne m'intéressent pas  )

Quelle est la particularité de ces PDF ? leur taille ? spécifiquement leur résolution ? 
Peux-tu poster un exemple pour que chacun d'entre nous puisse essayer avec ses applis ?

Marvel


----------



## ced68 (20 Mai 2011)

ioannes1 a dit:


> *1°* Gwen écrit: "je viens de tester, archiv.org est à vendre. À mon avis, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de PDF dessus "... Réponse: a) à vendre? je ne crois pas! b) "pas beaucoup de PDF" sur www.archive.org? il y en a 2.806.883: se renseigner avant d'écrire n'importe quoi! c) Je me demande ce que Gwen a testé!
> *2°* "des PDF de merde": personnellement, ils me semblent de qualité (du moins sur MAC et PC. Par contre, l'éducation de celui (gwen) qui parle de "PDF de merde" n'est guère de qualité! Son information est en outre lacunaire: "S&#8217;ils sont de qualité, ils sont lisibles sur tous les lecteurs de PDF" : c'est précisément une contre-vérité tant sur IPAD que sous tablette/android (archos... etc)... Mais Gwen n'a probablement pas essayé de lire un seul PDF du site tout simplement.
> *3°* ibook ne donne rien non plus.
> *Merci à Marvel63* qui répond aimablement à la question posée au lieu de faire du dénigrement systématique.
> Je regrette que pour "être en forme" il faille se moquer des autres...



Ben moi je continue sur les premiers points :
1) le domaine www.archiv.org est en effet à vendre -> comme indiqué dans ton post !
2) le domaine www.archive.org regorge peut etre de pdf
3) ok la réponse était peut etre directe, mais à juste titre
4) répondre à un modo de la sorte, tu vas pas faire long feu...


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> 4) répondre à un modo de la sorte, tu vas pas faire long feu...



Mais non, il ne risque rien (pour le moment) je ne suis pas comme ça.

Sinon, pour répondre à ioannes1,

Mon " PDF de merde " correspondait à ta remarque sur la qualité exceptionnelle de ces PDF J'étais juste aussi extrémiste que toi.

Quand au domaine, en effet, sans " e " il est à vendre. À toi aussi de vérifier tes écrits avant de monter sur tes grands chevaux. Admets que j'avais raison 

Quand aux PDF, impossible d'en trouver sur le site archive.org ! J'ai essayé, mais je ne sais pas où chercher sans y passer des heures. Indique-nous un fichier  à problème que l'on teste.

Sinon, je pense que la plupart des textes viennent du projet Gutenberg et là les fichiers de ce site sont parfaitement lisibles sur iBook puisqu'ils sont disponibles dans la librairie de l'App Store d'Apple.


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2011)

n'ayant pas (encore mais c'est pour bientôt) d'iPad, j'ai fait l'essai avec ça :
http://ia600301.us.archive.org/17/items/goodytwoshoes00newyiala/goodytwoshoes00newyiala.pdf
sur un iPhone 3G et ça marche très bien dans iBooks


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2011)

Chez moi, ce fichier marche également parfaitement sur iPad avec Good reader.


----------



## ioannes1 (21 Mai 2011)

- Chez moi aussi la brochure "Goodye" de 16 pages s'affiche correctement sur IPAD. Je parlais des livres de plusieurs centaines de pages.
- Le site archive.org (pardon d'avoir oublié le "e" final: mea culpa) est un émule de Google-livre, et du projet Gutenberg: il offre une importante bibliothèque numérisée. La qualité des PDF me semble bonne (j'ai parlé dans mon premier email de "PDF couleurs de grande qualité"; je n'ai pas écrit "exceptionnel": je ne crois pas être l'"extrémiste" décrit ; pour autant, la qualité de numérisation m'apparaît très supérieure  à celle de Google et même qu'à celle de la Bibliothèque nationale).
- En outre, le format PDF est décrit comme lisible "partout" et sur tout support... je constate que ce n'est pas le cas de tous les DPF sur IPAD (ni sur les tablettes sous ANDROID même avec ADOBE READER): d'où mon interrogation et ma difficulté.
- Ci-joint deux raccourcis vers des livres que je ne peux lire sur IPAD:
http://www.archive.org/details/rpfranciscisuare04suar
http://www.archive.org/details/oeuvrescomplte13augu
Les PDF sont de 30Mo à 25OMo.
Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé est d'ouvrir le PDF sous ABBYY FINEREADER, puis de l'enregistrer (énorme PDF) avant de le réduire à nouveau (il demeure plus gros que l'original, ce qui est génant avec le petit disque dur de 64Go l'IPAD); il est alors lisible sous IPAD (et ANDROID). Mais c'est des heures de travail! Etant enseignant, mon IPAD me sert à avoir une bibliothèque de référence pour mes cours.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée plus simple? D'où vient le problème?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Gwen (21 Mai 2011)

Un peu d'humour ne fait pas de mal de temps en temps. Ne pas l'oublier.

Sinon, en effet, ces PDF donnent des pages blanches sur iPad. Ils sont donc de mauvaise qualité car mal optimisée. Il faut dire que ce n'est qu'une succession d'images et l'intérêt du format PDF est du coup limité.

À part les normaliser, je ne vois pas quoi faire d'autre. Donc, cela te prendra un peu de temps, mais apparemment, ça marche lorsque tu les passes dans ton logiciel.


----------



## ioannes1 (21 Mai 2011)

Merci de la réponse et d'avoir pris le temps d'essayer.
Je note que des PDF "mal optimisés" ne sont pas lisibles sur toutes les plates-formes: ce qui limite la "publicité" disant qu'un PDF est lisible partout...
Ils sont quand même lus sur MAC et PC sans difficultés...


----------



## ioannes1 (23 Mai 2011)

Pardonnez mon impertinence! 
Mais, au lieu de rendre responsable a priori le document PDF, ne peut-on pas scientifiquement aussi se poser la question: n'est-ce pas le programme pour IPAD qui n'est pas au point? Car 1° il n'y a aucune difficulté de lecture sur MAC ni sur PC. 2° En outre, les données sont réellement présentes dans le PDF, puisqu'on peut les rendre lisibles par des manipulations! 
Le rôle du PDF peut-être aussi d'être une suite d'images... à condition de pouvoir les lire!
N'est-ce donc pas le programme de lecture qui ne sait pas le faire et n'est donc pas au point? 
A moins que ce ne soit un problème de l'IPAD ou des tablettes??


----------



## Ibidul57 (25 Juin 2011)

Les pdf de ce site sont des ouvrages scannés; il est donc "normal" qu'ils soient constitués d'images. Quant à mettre en cause telle ou telle application, je ne pense pas que ce soit la bonne piste puisque ces pdf ne sont pas lisibles (même symptôme) quelle que soit l'application. Il s'agit donc vraisemblablement d'un problème avec le moteur intégré à iOS.


----------



## massimo1522 (4 Juillet 2011)

ioannes, ils contiennent JPEG-2000 que iOS ne soporte pas. par exemple, vous pouvez faire les intructions et apres utiliser ces documents en PDF Expert pour iPad.


If you are using Mac:
1. Open PDF file in OS X "Preview" app.
2. Chose "File" -> "Print", click on "PDF" button and select "Save as a Postscript..." from a submenu. Save a file.
3. Open saved Postscript file in "Preview" again.
4. Choose "File" -> "Print", click on "PDF" button and select "Save as PDF...". Save a file -- it should be fixed now.
5. If resulting PDF appears to be too large, then installing "Compress PDF Workflow 4.0" is required (completely free http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/compresspdfworkflow.html) and redoing step #4 by selecting "Compress PDF" from a submenu.

On PC you may try using application called CutePDF (http://www.cutepdf.com/products/CutePDF/writer.asp) which is free for personal use. Just "print" PDF document that causes the issue, to CutePDF virtual printer and it should be re-rendered correctly.


----------

